# Chess anyone?



## FrozenChosen (Jun 14, 2004)

I've recently started playing chess more, and I'm loving it. It's an awesome game.

At the RUF Summer Conference there was a chess tourney, I didn't play, but I'll get in on the action next year.

So, do any of you guys play? Any grandmasters out there?

Perhaps we can play online if anyone has a good client.

For now, if anyone wants to play, we can do the whole chess notation thing.

I'll start us off...

1. e2-e4

Check!


----------



## Authorised (Jun 14, 2004)

got my chess set right here...you're on.
(haven't played in a while though-I'm more of a bridge player myself)


1. b7-b6

[Edited on (6/15/04) by Authorised]


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 14, 2004)

(I'll post a transcript of the moves so far, and then my move)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6

==

2. d2-d4 ...


----------



## Authorised (Jun 14, 2004)

2. c8-b7


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 14, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6
2. d2-d4 c8-b7
3. c2-c4

[Edited on 6-15-2004 by FrozenChosen]


----------



## Authorised (Jun 14, 2004)

c2-c5? you sure that's legal?

(looks like you moved your pawn one space too far)

[Edited on (6/15/04) by Authorised]


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 15, 2004)

Whoops, sorry, I messed up in noting it. Heh.

On my board it's c2-c4. I'll edit the post.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 g8-f6


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3

[Edited on 6-15-2004 by FrozenChosen]


----------



## Authorised (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Bg8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3xg5

My last move for the evening.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 15, 2004)

ok, we'll take it up tomorrow

btw, the &quot;x&quot; is to denote that an opposing piece was captured. lol had me confused for a second there.


1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 15, 2004)

Ugh, man, I'm sorry. I'm really horrible at transferring the board to the computer apparently. Pfeh. It's all right on the board, just not online, unfortunately.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 ...


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 15, 2004)

I've never learned notation sadly. My Pastor's not bad at chess he taught me a thing or two.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5
7.


(I didn't edit my move)
[Edited on (6/15/04) by Authorised]

[Edited on (6/15/04) by Authorised]


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3


----------



## Authorised (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6
8. Bg5-e3 ...


----------



## Authorised (Jun 15, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4

Sorry for the wait, my mom has been on the computer doing some classwork. Tomorrow I'm working 3/9 central so that'll be a bit of a downtime.

This is fun though!


----------



## Authorised (Jun 16, 2004)

No prob...heh...I've been playing civ3 for a while.

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5


----------



## Authorised (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+

Again, I didn't edit my move.
[Edited on (6/16/04) by Authorised]

[Edited on (6/16/04) by Authorised]


----------



## blhowes (Jun 16, 2004)

Aaron,
Nice attack!

Daniel,
DEFENSE! 
DEFENSE! 
(Sorry. Wrong game)


----------



## Authorised (Jun 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 16, 2004)

[quote:72d7d8a7cb][i:72d7d8a7cb]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:72d7d8a7cb]
Aaron,
Nice attack!

Daniel,
DEFENSE! 
DEFENSE! 
(Sorry. Wrong game) [/quote:72d7d8a7cb]

Eh, what do you mean? I didn't have much choice in the matter. Set the board up after the first half of move ten and see if you can find any better moves (naturally you must play out his side too).

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+
11. Ke1xd1


----------



## blhowes (Jun 16, 2004)

[b:d46f83609e]Daniel wrote:[/b:d46f83609e]
Set the board up after the first half of move ten and see if you can find any better moves (naturally you must play out his side too). 

To tell you the truth, I was surprised that Aaron attacked with his Queen like that. It was a good move, but most people I've played against are much more hesitant to exchange Queens, probably because they're not as comfortable using the other pieces as they are using the Queen (that's how I am, too).

As a backseat driver, after Aaron moved his Pawn to e5 for move 9, had you considered this instead?

10. d4-d5

Bob


----------



## Authorised (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2

Man, I wish I had done c2-c3 a long time ago instead of c2-c4. Oh well, learn as you go.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2 Nc6xe5


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2 Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3


----------



## Authorised (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2 Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2 Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1


----------



## Authorised (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2 Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 16, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4 Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2 Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4 
15. Kd1-e2


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 17, 2004)

[quote:f037f3c3ae][i:f037f3c3ae]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:f037f3c3ae]
[b:f037f3c3ae]Daniel wrote:[/b:f037f3c3ae]
Set the board up after the first half of move ten and see if you can find any better moves (naturally you must play out his side too). 

To tell you the truth, I was surprised that Aaron attacked with his Queen like that. It was a good move, but most people I've played against are much more hesitant to exchange Queens, probably because they're not as comfortable using the other pieces as they are using the Queen (that's how I am, too).

As a backseat driver, after Aaron moved his Pawn to e5 for move 9, had you considered this instead?

10. d4-d5

Bob [/quote:f037f3c3ae]

I've wasted a lot of time in the game going back over and trying to fix mistakes. If I was going to rewrite the notation for the full game, it would look something like this:

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 c8-b7 
3. c2-c4[b:f037f3c3ae]?[/b:f037f3c3ae] Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2[b:f037f3c3ae]?[/b:f037f3c3ae] Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4 
15. Kd1-e2

Note the blunder marks.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 17, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 Bc8-b7 
3. c2-c4? Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2? Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4 
15. Kd1-e2 Rh8-e8

[Edited on (6/17/04) by Authorised]


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 17, 2004)

Aaron, I just got done mowing the yard a few hours ago and I still have a nagging heat-related headache. I look at the chess set and I'm like &quot;ung.&quot; I'll post when this nasty thing goes away.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 17, 2004)

no problem.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 18, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 Bc8-b7 
3. c2-c4? Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2? Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4 
15. Kd1-e2 Rh8-e8 
16. Nd2xf3

Again, sorry for the wait.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 18, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 Bc8-b7 
3. c2-c4? Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2? Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4 
15. Kd1-e2 Rh8-e8 
16. Nd2xf3 Bb4xf3

my email is [email protected](without the dots, of course)


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 18, 2004)

[quote:06c92f8c71][i:06c92f8c71]Originally posted by joshua[/i:06c92f8c71]
What a cop-out to gain extra posts! Use your email!  [/quote:06c92f8c71]

Obviously someone isn't watching the game. This is like the preseason or something...right? No? Ok, we'll go with email.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 18, 2004)

[b:b69332f6eb]Daniel wrote:[/b:b69332f6eb]
Obviously someone isn't watching the game. This is like the preseason or something...right? No? Ok, we'll go with email.

I read this and thought, &quot;No! You can't do this to me.&quot; Its like getting to the end of a mystery and then throwing the book into the fire just before you find out who did it. I'm sure glad Josh responded by saying, &quot;I'm just joshin' ya!&quot;

[b:b69332f6eb]Aaron wrote:[/b:b69332f6eb]
16. Nd2xf3 Bb4xf3

Did you mean to write:
16. Nd2xf3 [b:b69332f6eb]Bb7[/b:b69332f6eb]xf3

Bob


[Edited on 6-18-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Authorised (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, for the sanity of everyone it should be:

16. Nd2xf3 Bb7xf3+


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 19, 2004)

Um, I sent an email move #17, in case you haven't checked your inbox.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 20, 2004)

Daniel,

have you ever played doubles chess or &quot;bughouse&quot; ?

It is a great version. You play with four people on two boards. There are two teams of two persons each. Each team has a white player and a black player. When a piece is taken off a board, instead of being put aside, it is handed to your &quot;partner&quot; who is playing the opposite color that you are. Then a legal move is either to move a piece on the board or put a piece in your hand (from the other board given to you by your partner) anywhere on the board, except that pawns cannot go in either back row.

It is great, especially when you start chasing a king with 4 knights!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 20, 2004)

[quote:36b204e2f1][i:36b204e2f1]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:36b204e2f1]
Daniel,

have you ever played doubles chess or &quot;bughouse&quot; ?

It is a great version. You play with four people on two boards. There are two teams of two persons each. Each team has a white player and a black player. When a piece is taken off a board, instead of being put aside, it is handed to your &quot;partner&quot; who is playing the opposite color that you are. Then a legal move is either to move a piece on the board or put a piece in your hand (from the other board given to you by your partner) anywhere on the board, except that pawns cannot go in either back row.

It is great, especially when you start chasing a king with 4 knights! [/quote:36b204e2f1]

Fred, would that be a Four Horseman attack?


----------



## Authorised (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, I'm still alive.

Just got back from Colorado...I would've updated from there, but my grandfather has a 28.8 modem. FAR too frustrating.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 26, 2004)

[quote:a9d039d51c][i:a9d039d51c]Originally posted by Authorised[/i:a9d039d51c]
Yes, I'm still alive.

Just got back from Colorado...I would've updated from there, but my grandfather has a 28.8 modem. FAR too frustrating.

 [/quote:a9d039d51c]

Too bad, you're time clock is up. I win. Now if I can just remember what move I was planning on...


----------



## Authorised (Jun 28, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 Bc8-b7 
3. c2-c4? Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2? Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4 
15. Kd1-e2 Rh8-e8 
16. Nd2xf3 Bb7xf3+
17. g2xf3 Rd8-d2


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 28, 2004)

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 Bc8-b7 
3. c2-c4? Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2? Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4 
15. Kd1-e2 Rh8-e8 
16. Nd2xf3 Bb7xf3+ 
17. g2xf3 Rd8-d2 +
18. Ke2-e1

You forgot the +, I added it.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll save us some time...it seems like the rest of this is just going through the motions.

1. e2-e4 b7-b6 
2. d2-d4 Bc8-b7 
3. c2-c4? Ng8-f6 
4. Ng1-f3 Nf6xe4 
5. Nf3-g5 Ne4xg5 
6. Bc1xg5 d7-d5 
7. b2-b3 Nb8-c6 
8. Bg5-e3 d5xc4 
9. b3xc4 e7-e5 
10. d4xe5 Qd8xd1+ 
11. Ke1xd1 o-o-o+ 
12. Nb1-d2? Nc6xe5 
13. h2-h3 Ne5-f3 
14. Ra1-c1 Bf8-b4 
15. Kd1-e2 Rh8-e8 
16. Nd2xf3 Bb7xf3+ 
17. g2xf3 Rd8-d2 + 
18. Ke2-e1 [b:bc256aff49]Rd2xa2+
19. Ke1-d1 Re8-d8+
20. Be3-d2 Rd8xd2+
21. Kd1-e1 Re2-d2+
22. Ke1-d1 Ra2-d2++[/b:bc256aff49]


Looks to me that's the only logical way for both you and I to move...correct me if I'm wrong though.



[Edited on (6/29/04) by Authorised]


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't have any particularly useful interpositions. At this point I suppose I resign, but that was a fun game. Really fun.

I didn't even see that coming; in fact I thought I was going to put you in a little pain in a few moves, but I can't remember which ones now.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 30, 2004)

Anybody up for another game, or are you guys about &quot;chessed out&quot;? (sounds like I'm in the army - &quot;stomach in, chessed out)

I'd sure like to play somebody. But, before anybody accepts my challenge, let me warn you that I've been beaten by some pretty good players. One guy had a ranking of around 1600 or so, though most of those who have beaten me are much lower in the ranking system or aren't even close to being ranked.

Any takers?

Bob


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll let Aaron pick, because he won our match.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 30, 2004)

lol...if ya'll want to make this really complicated, one person could play a game with the other two.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 30, 2004)

[b:2596a5e119]Aaron wrote:[/b:2596a5e119]
if ya'll want to make this really complicated, one person could play a game with the other two.

:thumbup: 

Since you've already proved yourself on the chess battlefield, would you like to be that one person?

[Edited on 6-30-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2004)

The chess board is out and all pieces are in place, ready for the battle of their lives. The command has been given not to say a word, but to simply walk around the board seven times...wait a minute! The command was given, but the opponent is circling the board instead of us. What could this mean?


----------



## Authorised (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll start us off

1. c4


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c2-c4 e7-e5


----------



## Authorised (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c2-c4 e7-e5 
2. Nc3


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c2-c4 e7-e5
2. Nc3 b7-b6


----------



## Authorised (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c2-c4 e7-e5 
2. Nc3 b7-b6 
3. Nf3


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c2-c4 e7-e5
2. Nc3 b7-b6
3. Nf3 Nc6


----------



## Authorised (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c4 e5
2. Nc3 b6
3. Nf3 Nc6
4. e3 Nf6


----------



## Authorised (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c4 e5
2. Nc3 b6
3. Nf3 Nc6
4. e3 Nf6
5. d4 e4


----------



## Authorised (Jul 1, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5
2. Nc3 b6
3. Nf3 Nc6
4. e3 Nf6
5. d4 e4
6. Be2 Ba6


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Nxe5


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Nxe5 Nxe4+


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Nxe5 Ne4+
11. Nxe4


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

Aaron,
Good game.

Can you doublecheck that move? On my board, you have one knight left and I have two at the end of move 10. Your knight is at F3 and my knights are at E4 and D5. On my board, it doesn't look like your knight can get to E4, though there's a very good chance that I moved some piece to the wrong place or something. Can you doublecheck your board for me?

After doublechecking the moves, everything makes sense until your 10th move. You wrote Nxe5. When I saw Nxe, I assumed (without looking at the last number) that your knight at C3 was taking my Pawn at E4, since my Pawn had already moved from E5 to E4 in move 5.

What was your intended move for move 10? I'm gonna guess you meant to write Ne5 instead. If so, I'll need to redo my move 10 since I can't take my own Pawn.

Thanks,
Bob

[Edited on 7-2-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

I see what I did...

For some reason I didn't move your pawn to e4. 

ugh...now this doesn't look so good.

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Ne5


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

[b:b70efc2c83]ugh...now this doesn't look so good. [/b:b70efc2c83]

If you'd like, you can back up a few moves. If there were some moves you wouldn't have made, please feel free.

Otherwise:
1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Ne5 c6


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Ne5 c6 
11. d5


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Ne5 c6 
11. d5 b5


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Ne5 c6 
11. d5 b5 
12. Qd4


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. c4 e5 
2. Nc3 b6 
3. Nf3 Nc6 
4. e3 Nf6 
5. d4 e4 
6. Be2 Ba6 
7. c5 Nb4 
8. Qa4 Nd3+ 
9. Kd2 Qc8 
10. Ne5 c6 
11. d5 b5 
12. Qd4 Bxc5


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

Alright...I'll concede this one...too much material disadvantage, too early development of the queen, can't develop any of my own pieces.


I think I lost this when you moved your pawn to b3...


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

Want to try a new game?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

Aaron,
Good game. Ya up for another one, or would you rather put the chess board back in the box for a while?
Bob


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

Sure...I need a chance to redeem myself from that last fiasco.

1. d4


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. d4 d5


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6


----------



## Authorised (Jul 2, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4


----------



## blhowes (Jul 3, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. c4 e6


----------



## Authorised (Jul 5, 2004)

Sorry for taking so long.

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6
4. Nc3


----------



## blhowes (Jul 5, 2004)

[b:e2144fe84d]Aaron wrote:[/b:e2144fe84d]
Sorry for taking so long.

I'm actually glad you have other things to do on a weekend then play chess, especially a 4th of July weekend. I hope you had a nice weekend. Besides, I don't plan on leaving the board anytime soon, so whenever the moves come in, they come in. 

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. c4 e6
4. Nc3 Nf6


----------



## Authorised (Jul 5, 2004)

&quot;I'm actually glad you have other things to do on a weekend then play chess&quot;

hehe...misfiring bottle rockets into random backyards is certainly more amusing

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Nf3


----------



## blhowes (Jul 5, 2004)

[b:d044dfb342]Aaron wrote:[/b:d044dfb342]
hehe...misfiring bottle rockets into random backyards is certainly more amusing

Sounds like lots of fun.

BTW, did one of those bottle rockets happen to explode near your typing finger? 

2. Nf3 Nc6 
5. Nf3


----------



## Authorised (Jul 5, 2004)

LOL
I did it again!

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3


----------



## blhowes (Jul 5, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. c4 e6
4. Nc3 Nf6
5. Be3 Bb4


----------



## Authorised (Jul 5, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3 Bb4 
6. Qc2


----------



## blhowes (Jul 5, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. c4 e6
4. Nc3 Nf6
5. Be3 Bb4
6. Qc2 Qe7


----------



## Authorised (Jul 5, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3 Bb4 
6. Qc2 Qe7 
7. c5


----------



## blhowes (Jul 5, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. c4 e6
4. Nc3 Nf6
5. Be3 Bb4
6. Qc2 Qe7
7. c5 Ng4


----------



## Authorised (Jul 5, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3 Bb4 
6. Qc2 Qe7 
7. c5 Ng4 
8. o-o-o


----------



## blhowes (Jul 5, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. c4 e6
4. Nc3 Nf6
5. Be3 Bb4
6. Qc2 Qe7
7. c5 Ng4
8. o-o-o e5


----------



## Authorised (Jul 5, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3 Bb4 
6. Qc2 Qe7 
7. c5 Ng4 
8. o-o-o e5 
9. Nxd5


----------



## blhowes (Jul 6, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. c4 e6
4. Nc3 Nf6
5. Be3 Bb4
6. Qc2 Qe7
7. c5 Ng4
8. o-o-o e5
9. Nxd5 Qd7

[Edited on 7-6-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Authorised (Jul 6, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3 Bb4 
6. Qc2 Qe7 
7. c5 Ng4 
8. o-o-o e5 
9. Nxd5 Qd7 
10. dxe


----------



## blhowes (Jul 6, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3 Bb4 
6. Qc2 Qe7 
7. c5 Ng4 
8. o-o-o e5 
9. Nxd5 Qd7 
10. dxe5 o-o-o


----------



## blhowes (Jul 6, 2004)

...if you make the move I think you're going to make, looks like I'll have to follow in your footsteps. 

[quote:8f760a4761]
Alright...I'll concede this one...too much material disadvantage, too early development of the queen, can't develop any of my own pieces.
[/quote:8f760a4761]

Let's hope you don't make that move.

Bob

[Edited on 7-6-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Authorised (Jul 7, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3 Bb4 
6. Qc2 Qe7 
7. c5 Ng4 
8. o-o-o e5 
9. Nxd5 Qd7 
10. dxe5 o-o
11. Ng5


----------



## blhowes (Jul 7, 2004)

1. d4 d5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. c4 e6
4. Nc3 Nf6
5. Be3 Bb4
6. Qc2 Qe7
7. c5 Ng4
8. o-o-o e5
9. Nxd5 Qd7
10. dxe5 o-o
11. Ng5 Qe8


----------



## Authorised (Jul 7, 2004)

1. d4 d5 
2. Nf3 Nc6 
3. c4 e6 
4. Nc3 Nf6 
5. Be3 Bb4 
6. Qc2 Qe7 
7. c5 Ng4 
8. o-o-o e5 
9. Nxd5 Qd7 
10. dxe5 o-o 
11. Ng5 Qe8
12. Qxh7++

[Edited on (7/8/04) by Authorised]


----------



## blhowes (Jul 8, 2004)

Aaron,
Good game.
Bob


----------



## Authorised (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone else willing to play a game? I sense my noble opponent may have tired from playing...


----------



## Authorised (Jul 9, 2004)

You mean the notation? umm...You could probably get it pretty quick.

If you look at the board, with a white square toward the far right of the player, and a black towards the far left, both being at the extreme ends of the board, you letter from a-h going across and number 1-8 extending from white to black.

So, white's King starts on e1 and black's king on e8. White's rooks are at a1 and h1, black's at a8 and h8.

K-denotes movement of King
N- Knight
B-Bishop
R-Rook
Q-Queen
there aren't any letters to show movement of pawns (e.g. &quot;e4&quot;,&quot;d7&quot

usually, you only need to notate the square to which you intend to move rather than the square from which you moved, prefixed by the intended piece, unless more than one piece of the same kind can move to the same square. 

Capture is denoted by an &quot;x&quot;
(Nxc3, etc)

o-o Kingside castling
o-o-o Queenside castling
+ check
++ checkmate
? bad move
! good move
... black's move
e.p. en passant capture

I guess that's about it.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 9, 2004)

[b:7a2840144e]Aaron wrote:[/b:7a2840144e]
Anyone else willing to play a game? I sense my noble opponent may have tired from playing...

{picking himself up off the mat after the embarrassing TKO}

There's a big difference between being &quot;tired from playing&quot; and being unconscious. That 1-2 combination of yours completely caught me offguard. 

I WANT A REMATCH!! Just give me some time to get my wits about me again, get back into training, etc. Maybe after you and Paul play a game or two or three, you'll let me have another shot at the title.

[b:7a2840144e]Paul wrote:[/b:7a2840144e]
Is there a website that gives the termonology so that I can translate my moves on my board to moves on this board?

Here's a site that I used to get up to speed on the notation. 
http://chess.about.com/library/ble21brd.htm

You also might want to download a free chess game from www.shareware.com. I downloaded a program called Chess Nx that's pretty good. It gives you a modified version of the chess moves on the right side of the board (by modified, I mean it just tells you the from and to of each move, without giving you the name of the piece moved, whether it was a capture, etc). The program also lets you click on any previous move that was made and then restep through the game so you can see how the game progressed. Pretty cool and its for free until the trial period is over.

Bob


----------



## Authorised (Jul 9, 2004)

whosoever will:

(haha)

1. d4 

BTW, what was &quot;the move?&quot; 

I sat here for no less than two hours trying to figure out what I could possibly do, and I could never find a winning combination with any of the pieces. 

I started to wonder whether you just said that to worry me to death...


----------



## blhowes (Jul 9, 2004)

[b:ee4189933f]Aaron wrote:[/b:ee4189933f]
BTW, what was &quot;the move?&quot; sat here for no less than two hours trying to figure out what I could possibly do, and I could never find a winning combination with any of the pieces. I started to wonder whether you just said that to worry me to death... 

I was feeling a position disadvantage around move 7 or 8. After I castled (move 10), I thought you might move your knight to Nf6, putting me in check with the Knight. Depending on what I moved next, I would have lost my Queen to either the knight at Nf6 or your rook at d1. Either way, I would have had even more of a piece disadvantage in the next few moves.

By focusing all my attention on how I could save my queen, I neglected to play g6 to stop your queen's attack after you moved your second knight to g5. I didn't even see it coming.

Oh well. I'll try and be more careful if and when I get another shot.

Bob


----------



## blhowes (Jul 9, 2004)

[b:82a923e444]Josh wrote:[/b:82a923e444]
The above is all Greek to me and I believe it's all a plot to put the simpleton checker-players like me down! 

Another conspiracy theory detected and foiled!

hmm...checkers? Too bad there isn't any way to play checkers here at the forum as well. I got into playing that for a while a few years back and really got into it. Lots of fun.

Bob


----------



## Authorised (Jul 9, 2004)

1. d4 d6
2. Nf3

yes.


----------



## Authorised (Aug 4, 2004)

Here's my reconstruction of what happened:

1. d4 d6 
2. Nf3 Bg4
3. g2 Bxf3
4. exf e5
5. Be3 ...

(yeah, I didn't get your last move)


----------



## Authorised (Aug 13, 2004)

Just making sure this thread is still working. Glad to see it is.


----------



## Myshkin (Mar 24, 2006)

I found this old thread. Since there are many new PB members since, is anyone here into chess?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 25, 2006)

I enjoy chess...but I've never put numbers to the spaces...so I guess I'm just not die hard enough. My son enjoys the game as well and has attempted to teach his father.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> I found this old thread. Since there are many new PB members since, is anyone here into chess?



Me! 

I'm on www.timeforchess.com as coletti,
FICS (Free Internet Chess Server) as AColetti, 
U.S. Chess Live as rcoletti,
and also www.ItsYourTurn.com as coletti.

If anyone's interested, I'm most active on timeforchess, but if you PM me, I can meet on the live sites. FICS and US Chess are live (real-time) chess servers, so we'd need to arrange a time to meet there - I don't hang out there much. Timeforchess and ItsYourTurn are correspondence chess; just set up an account and "challenge" me to a games. Games on the correspondence sites allow anywhere between 3 to 24 days between moves. A single game can last a year, although my average is more like a few weeks.

Also, as my rating on Timeforchess shows, my level is just a bit above average, but not much. My live rating is better, but I've only a handful of games to base that on. I rarely resign because my level of play can see a won game lost or a lost games saved with only a handful of pieces left on the board.


----------



## Myshkin (Mar 26, 2006)

Anthony-

I'll check into these. I sent you a u2u with more details.


----------

